# Euramobil Paint Colour



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi all, I am trying to source some paint for my Euramobil 810 to touch in some scraches. However this is on the grey light clusters at the rear corners of the vehicle. It seems to be a common colour on all sorts of Euramobils and I just wondered whether anyone knows the colour/paint code or has sourced touch in paint.
I have e mailed Euramobil, whether I get a reply or not I will have to see.

Thanks.
Incidentally, was at Shepton Show but not staying in MHF area. Did however wander over and met some members. Including Hintonwood who gave me lots of useful info. regarding Euramobil motorhomes. It was much appreciated. Thanks very much

Dave


----------

